# Der Ingi-Guide



## Shaguar93 (2. August 2008)

Huhu 

das hier ist ein kleiner ingi guide.

dieser guide zeigt,wie man günstig wie möglich und am schnellsten mit welchen sachen  auf 375 kommt.
zusätzlich sieht man auch noch wieviele sachen "ca" ( es kann sein das ich mich auch verzählt habe oder verrechnet habe also...) benötigt werden.

Stufe

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1-40:                      Raues Sprengpulver
                              40 Rauer Stein

41-50:                    Eine Hand voll Kupferbolzen
                             10 Kupferbarren

51:                         Bogenlichtschraubenschlüssel
                                6 Kupferbarren

52-65                     Kupferrohr
                             28 Kupferbarren,14 schwacher Fluxus

66-75                     Raues Schießeisen
                             10 Kupferrohr,10 Eine Hand voll Kupferbolzen,10 Holzgriff

76-95                      Grobes Sprengpulver
                              20 Grober Stein

96-105                   Silberkontakt
                             20 Silberbarren

106-126                 Bronzeröhre
                             42 Bronzebarren,21 Schwacher Fluxus

127-150                 Schweres Sprengpulver
                             25 Schwerer Stein

151-177                 Feuerwerk 
                             26  Schweres Leder
                             26 Schweres Sprengpulver

178-195                 Robustes Sprengpulver
                             34 Robuster Stein

196-215                 Mithrilrohr
                             60 Mithrilbarren

216-235                 Mithrilgehäuse
                             60 Mithrilbarren

236-245                 Hochexplosive Bombe
                             10 Mithrilgehäuse,10 Instabiler Auslöser,
                             20 Robustes Sprengpulver

246-250                 Gyro-Mithrilgeschoss
                             10 Mithrilbarren,20 Robustes Sprengpulver

251-265                 Dichtes Sprengpulver
                             30 Verdichteter Stein

266-290                 Thoriumapparat
                             75 Thoriumbarren,25 Runenstoff

291-300                 Thoriumröhre
                             60 Thoriumbarren

301-325                 Elementarsprengpulver
                             25 Feuerpartikel , 50 Erdpartikel

326-335                 Teufelseisenpatronen
                             20Teufelseisenbarren,10 Elementarsprengpulver

336-370                 Weißes Rauchsignal
                             35 Elementarsprengpulver,35 Netherstoff

370-375                 Adamantitgewehr
                             10 Thoriumröhre,20 Adamantitrahmen
                             40Eine Hand voll Kupferbolzen

(QuelleC Games Ausgabe: 01/08 | Dezember-Januar)




ich hoffe ich hab euch damit geholfen und ihr kommt schnell auf den ingi skill 375!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen Shaguar


----------



## JimJam (2. August 2008)

Entschuldigung, aber gib bitte nächstes mal die Quellen an. Der Guide ist veraltet, merkt man daran das man mit den 'Weißen Rauchsignalen' nicht mehr bis 370 skillen kann. Und von dem Adamantitgewehr möchte ich sofort abraten. Es wird ab Skill 370 grün und es wird ab da nur noch eine unschöne Mats Verschwendung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das mit den Rauchsignalen ging glaube ich bis 360 und ab da lernt man Khoriumkraftkern, Gehärtetes Adamantitrohr und Teufelseisenstabilisator. Mit den skillt man am besten erstmal bis ca. 368-70. 
Von da an nach Schergrat und beim Ogrila Plateau, bei den 'Farbspiel' Quest Plätzen den Bauplan für den Feldreparaturbot farmen (Link). Dieser wird erst mit 370 gelb, daher bekommt man, wenn alles glatt läuft bis 375 noch bei jedem Repbot einen Skillpunkt.
Da ich es selber letztens erst noch gemacht habe, kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen, dass es der beste Weg ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zudem sind bei den Mats nur die mindestens benötigten Mats angegeben. Das macht keinen Sinn. 

MfG JimJam


----------



## Shaguar93 (2. August 2008)

JimJam schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, aber gib bitte nächstes mal die Quellen an. Der Guide ist veraltet, merkt man daran das man mit den 'Weißen Rauchsignalen' nicht mehr bis 370 skillen kann. Und von dem Adamantitgewehr möchte ich sofort abraten. Es wird ab Skill 370 grün und es wird ab da nur noch eine unschöne Mats Verschwendung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hm.. k hab ich vergessen...kann sein das sich im laufe der zeit was verändert hat.. jedoch hab ich mir die mühe gemacht!


----------



## JimJam (2. August 2008)

Mühe hast du nur damit gemacht alles rauszuschreiben. Wer sich damit Mühe gemacht hat und richtig tolle Guides entworfen hat für den Ingenieur waren Smoerv und Amarabha. Diese Guides sind zwar veraltet, aber mit ein bisschen umdenken, so wie ich es gemacht habe sind sie einfach nur klasse. Hier mal eine Zusammen von ihnen >Klick mich<
So etwas ähnliches ist übrigens schon bei Buffed aufgetaucht, nur halt etwas besser wie ich finde. >Klick mich<

Sorry, mir ist klar das du dir da auch Mühe gegeben hast, aber vorher bitte einfach mal ein bisschen nachschauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG JimJam

EDIT: Ich mag dich. Hastn guten Musik Geschmack. =)


----------



## Shaguar93 (2. August 2008)

JimJam schrieb:


> Mühe hast du nur damit gemacht alles rauszuschreiben. Wer sich damit Mühe gemacht hat und richtig tolle Guides entworfen hat für den Ingenieur waren Smoerv und Amarabha. Diese Guides sind zwar veraltet, aber mit ein bisschen umdenken, so wie ich es gemacht habe sind sie einfach nur klasse. Hier mal eine Zusammen von ihnen >Klick mich<
> So etwas ähnliches ist übrigens schon bei Buffed aufgetaucht, nur halt etwas besser wie ich finde. >Klick mich<
> 
> Sorry, mir ist klar das du dir da auch Mühe gegeben hast, aber vorher bitte einfach mal ein bisschen nachschauen.
> ...


hm mir is eig wurscht welcher hier besser is oder net.. und wenn meiner der schlechteste ist.. ich habe nur versucht zu helfen mehr net.. hätte das garnet machen brauchen


----------



## Shaguar93 (2. August 2008)

JimJam schrieb:


> EDIT: Ich mag dich. Hastn guten Musik Geschmack. =)


thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kawock (14. August 2008)

360 - 370 Ultraspektropische Enthüllungsbrille
-----------------------------------------------------
4x Schweres Knotenhautleder
2x Khoriumbarren
2x Tiefenperidot
2x Kleiner Prismasplitter

=

40x Schweres Knotenhautleder
20x Khoriumbarren
20x Tiefenperidot
20x Kleiner Prismasplitter


oder


340 - 370 Energieverstärkungsbrille
-----------------------------------------------------
4x Schweres Knotenhautleder
2x Flammenspessarit
8x Arkaner Staub

=

120x Schweres Knotenhautleder
60  x Flammenspessarit
240x Arkaner Staub


370 - 375 Feldreparaturbot 110G
------------------------------------------------------
8x Adamantitbarren
8x Eine Hand voll Teufelseisenbolzen
 = 8 Teufelseisenbarren
1x Khoriumkraftkern
 = 1x Urfeuer
 = 3x Khoriumbarren

=

32x Adamantitbarren
32x Eine Hand voll Teufelseisenbolzen
 = 32x Teufelseisenbarren
5x Khoriumkraftkern
 = 5x Urfeuer
 = 12x Khoriumbarren

oder so... ^^


----------



## DaWissa (23. August 2008)

Wenn ihr wissen woltl wiem an gut skilln kann würd ich mir das Wow-Compendium von Pc Games (Sry buffed) besorgen. Da stehn alle Jobs von 1-375 drinnee
Mfg.DaWissa


----------



## Männchen (28. August 2008)

Also der Guide ist ab 300 nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Entweder wurde das Skillen stark verändert oder der ist auf Gnome (+15 Ingi als Volk) zugeschnitten.
Teufelseisenpatronen waren bei mir schon mit Skill 315 grün und mit denen soll man von 326 bis 335 skillen können?

Habe von 325 bis 335 mit Adamantitrahmen geskillt (Questgegenstand) und von 335-350 mit dem weißen Rauchpulver (praktisch für unseren Raid). Ab 350 kann man dann schon für seine epische Brille das Material herstellen und damit gut skillen. Zudem ist der Khoriumkraftkern ein Questgegenstand, der auch oft nachgefragt wird. Wer also Geduld hat kann von 350 ganz gut skillen.


----------



## Knallnator (12. Dezember 2008)

hiho,

keine ahnung ob das hier rein passt, aber ich bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden diesbezüglich. gibt es in wotlk einen neuen repbot, und wenn ja wo kann man das rezept etc bekommen.

danke euch


----------



## migraene (13. Dezember 2008)

Knallnator schrieb:


> hiho,
> 
> keine ahnung ob das hier rein passt, aber ich bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden diesbezüglich. gibt es in wotlk einen neuen repbot, und wenn ja wo kann man das rezept etc bekommen.
> 
> danke euch



es gibt einen "verkaufsbot" nennt sich "schrott-e" die quest dafür gibt es im norden von eiskrone/sturmkrone(?) das gebiet wo der Stützpunkt K3 ist (sorry bin grad auf arbeit und kann daher nicht nachschauen.) meiner meinung nach lohnt der aber die mühe nicht....ist nicht mal zum skillen gut,wie´s der letzte rep.bot war.


----------



## CF Tialk (15. Dezember 2008)

Also ich habe einen super Giude der ist übersichtlich und einfach gut man sollte sich das aber nur als richtlinie nehemn

[topic="0"]Klick hier[/topic]


----------



## Knallnator (17. Dezember 2008)

ja den schrottbot hab ich bekommen, hab damals die questreihe gemacht in der hoffnung das dies der neue repbot ist, aber wie schon oben erwähnt, ist dieser bot nur dazu da umj sachen zu verkaufen. skillen kann man mit dem auch nicht.

na dann bleibt nur zu hoffen das blizz den irgendwann mal einführt


----------



## Extrynaits (7. Januar 2009)

DaWissa schrieb:


> Wenn ihr wissen woltl wiem an gut skilln kann würd ich mir das Wow-Compendium von Pc Games (Sry buffed) besorgen. Da stehn alle Jobs von 1-375 drinnee
> Mfg.DaWissa


 is des nich von game star?


----------



## Raffer164 (16. Januar 2009)

also ich würde sagen das mit den Teufeleisenpatronen haut auch nicht hin.


----------



## Raffer164 (16. Januar 2009)

also ich würde sagen das mit den Teufeleisenpatronen haut auch nicht hin.


----------



## neo1986 (16. Januar 2009)

Schau mal da nach damit hab ichs geschafft: http://www.wowberufeguide.de/


----------

